# Probs mit Copermine



## Zwackmix (20. November 2005)

Hallo, 

ich wollte Copermine (eine Fotogaleire) installeiren und er sagt ich sollte dies hier tun! Was heißt das?

The 'include' directory (located in the directory where you uploaded Coppermine) should be writable in order to save your configuration. Use your FTP program to change its mode to 777.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The 'albums' directory (located in the directory where you uploaded Coppermine) should be writable in order to allow pictures upload. Use your FTP program to change its mode to 777.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The 'userpics' directory (located in the 'albums' directory on your server) should be writable in order to allow pictures upload. Use your FTP program to change its mode to 777.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The 'edit' directory (located in the 'albums' directory on your server) should be writable in order to allow pictures upload. Use your FTP program to change its mode to 777.


----------



## Zwackmix (21. November 2005)

Hallo?

Weis keiner eine Antwort?


----------

